# Anybody get reported to CPS for an unassisted birth?



## coolchic101 (Apr 8, 2004)

Just curious if anybody got reported to CPS for an unassisted birth and why.
In my experience, CPS didn't come over but the hospital had the investigator over at our house. The pediatrician had us take our son to the hospital for the newborn testing and then that's how they tracked us down. The investigator closed the case cause I told him to go to the unassisted birth website. I also volunteered to let him hold our healthy 3 month old baby boy. We also told him that if he needs us to take a DNA test we will. Now my son is 5 1/2 months and we haven't heard from him since.


----------



## laurata (Feb 6, 2002)

It was terrifying to me because I couldn't leave until I had talked with her, and I was so afraid that it would begin a nightmare scenario with CPS. It didn't I "explained" why I hadn't gotten official prenatal care and that I had planned a homebirth but the midwife thing hadn't worked out. We also discussed the support system I had in place for after I went home. She told me I seemed very intelligent and she understood, but finished up by reaming me out with a scare-tactic "don't do it again!" speech. I was like, okay, whatever... But it wasn't a huge deal, and I'm thankful she wasn't a psycho social worker.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

So, I'm confused. Is there anything illegal about having a UC? Honestly, is there really anything that says 'babies must be born with certified personnel present'?


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

UC is legal in every state, but it's frowned upon. Kind of like breastfeeding a 5-year-old - in no state is it illegal, but CPS will still intervene if they don't have anything else to do that day.

It might only be legal because no one can stop it. After all, if you had prenatal care, who can prove that the baby didn't just come too fast?

I'd say, if you are planning a UC and worried about CPS, lie a lot. Get prenatal care from a midwife who supports your UC plans and is willing to go along with the lie, or get it from an OB you can later just ditch. (Don't give a midwife the false impression that you are going to use her as an attendant, unless you plan on paying her anyway. OBs don't lose much when a patient ditches them, the way midwives do.)

Don't take the baby to the hospital after the birth unless there is an emergency. If you want the eye medication and vit K, the pediatrician may be able to do this in her office. Or maybe, if you've seen a midwife for prenatals, she can come by after the birth and give the meds. If you don't want the meds, there's nothing to do. Call the pediatrician and set up an appointment at the normal 2-week time.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I am thinking of doing an unassisted birth with my next child (two previous c-sections) but what I plan to do is meet with midwives for prenatal care and then not call them until the baby is here. Then they can come and do a check after. I live in Ontario and midwifery care is covered so I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

See, if only I was in Ontario







. I'm in N.S. and also midwifery is legal, it's not covered by MSI. SUCKS!


----------



## Faith (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*
Call the pediatrician and set up an appointment at the normal 2-week time.


Why do you need to take them in at two weeks?

I am honestly just asking. With my only HB so far, I had to take DD in because she had a minor health issue. I am planning on this baby being healthy, and having my MW check her out. But, if we are not vaxing etc, are well-babys necessary? Maybe just a CYA?

Sorry to be OT!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

In my area there is only one woman (soon to be two, I am seriously considering it with the next one!) who has UCs. SHe has had two or three of them. She and her family are what you would call "upstanding" citizens. They are also very active in the Christian community, so maybe this is why nobody questions their actions.

My town is quite small and also pretty Conservative, but everyone knows they attend their own births. Most people say, "Isn't that brave" and stuff like that. As far as I know everyone seems more concerned with the lack of pain medication than the lack of certified personel.







:


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faith*
Why do you need to take them in at two weeks?

I am honestly just asking. With my only HB so far, I had to take DD in because she had a minor health issue. I am planning on this baby being healthy, and having my MW check her out. But, if we are not vaxing etc, are well-babys necessary? Maybe just a CYA?

Sorry to be OT!

Just so if anyone ever questions, you have "official proof" that you were doing everything you were "supposed to," since that is the age that peds see the hospital-born babes.


----------

